# Smoked chrome wheels?



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm going to have a refurb done on my C Class wheels and most companys don't offer a good warranty after diamond cutting. 
I have been recommended a smoked chrome finish which is powder coated and will last a lot longer and and future repairs will be a lot easyier. 
Has anybody got a pic of Smoked Chrome????

Cheers Gonz.


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

Its also known as shadow chrome.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

lightningslow 
Are they still bright/reflective/?
Mine are diamond cut and very bright and I want to get as near as possible to that. I could also get them Chrome painted which I really like but im worried they might look to gangster/bling. 
Gonz.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's mine I had done in Shadow chrome , By Lepsons


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

:argie:


R7KY D said:


> Here's mine I had done in Shadow chrome , By Lepsons


:argie::argie::argie::argie: I like them:thumb: chongo


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> lightningslow
> Are they still bright/reflective/?
> Mine are diamond cut and very bright and I want to get as near as possible to that. I could also get them Chrome painted which I really like but im worried they might look to gangster/bling.
> Gonz.


If you want bright/reflective then the best you can go for is something called Hyper Silver which is a really bright powder coat.

I had mine done in metallic anthracite and i get a good shine off them as the powder coat lacquer gives a deeper finish. The sparkle from the flake is also very nice as well.

There will be lacquer over the diamond cut face, which is what gives it the shine.

This is an example of a hyper silver wheel


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

You could go with "Titanium Chrome"...



















More pics here...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys I think R7KY D has made my mind up with the M wheels!!!!!!
I will post up some before and afters when I get them Done. 
Thanks to all who posted
Gonz.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Aerocoat powdercoat finish


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Natalie 
Is aerocoat another name for smoked/shadow as that looks like the same as some of the above pics?
Gonz.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

It's just the name of the company that does it, I'm not sure if they're the only ones that do it as a powder coat finish?
http://www.aerocoat.co.uk/Powder coating.html

Most of the Anni owners go for this option as the original finish on the wheels was susceptible to corrosion and this is quite close to the factory finish.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Natalie
> Is aerocoat another name for smoked/shadow as that looks like the same as some of the above pics?
> Gonz.


Aerocoat is the name of the company. They did my wheels too. The bike guys 
rate them as #1 in the country for their quality and dedication...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm looking at getting my wheels refurbished next year in smoke chrome or gun metal. Will look mint on my black car.


----------

